# icloud demande mot de passe de l'ordi



## Tobias2017 (19 Mai 2022)

Bonjour, 
Aujourd'hui, iCloud me demande le mot de passe de l'ordi. Ce n'est pas le mot de passe de session/utilisateur, ni le mot de passe du compte Apple. Qu'est-ce que c'est?


----------



## LaJague (19 Mai 2022)

??? A part le mdp du compte iCloud je vois pas bien ! 

Un screenshot ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (19 Mai 2022)

maintenant, le compte admin est bloqué, il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe. Seul le compte standart est accessible...


----------



## LaJague (20 Mai 2022)

La à part l’assistance….


----------



## Locke (20 Mai 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> maintenant, le compte admin est bloqué, il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe. Seul le compte standart est accessible...


Tu n'aurais pas activé FileVault ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (20 Mai 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas activé FileVault ?


oui, FileVault est activé...


----------



## Powerdom (20 Mai 2022)

Aie. Mais pourquoi ? En cas de perte de ce mot de passe c'est maintenant irrécupérable


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (20 Mai 2022)

Vous n'activez pas FileVault ?
Cela n'enpêche t'il pas la récupération des données en cas de vol ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2022)

Marco a dit:


> Vous n'activez pas FileVault ?


Ca se discute, mais pas dans ce fil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1172465 (20 Mai 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca se discute, mais pas dans ce fil


Pas de souci


----------

